# Kontextmenü erstellen



## hawkeye78 (12. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

wir sollten mal in unserer Berufsschule eine Uhr programmieren, diese würde ich nun ganz gerne ein klein wenig erweitern und noch zusätzlich eine Stoppuhr und einen Countdown-"Zähler" implementieren, wobei ich die Auswahl zwischen den 3 Funktionen (Uhrzeit, Stoppuhr, Countdown) mittels eines Kontexmenü's lösen möchte. Leider bin ich nirgendwo im Netz auf ein brauchbares Beispiel gestossen, daher habe ich nun die Hoffnung das mir hier vielleicht jemand einen kleinen Tippgeben kann wie man so etwas implementiert, oder wie ich vielleicht sogar auf das Menü zum Schließen, Wiederherstellen, Minimieren etc. zugreifen kann.
Ich wäre über einen entsprechenden Tipp auf jeden fall sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Dan


----------



## Isaac (12. Jul 2004)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.

Es gibt Popup Menus die du nutzen kannst oder ganz normale Menus im Frame über die die von dir besagten Funktionen erreichbar sein könnten. Der Rest ist dann ja nur Implementierung innerhalb der Listener und der paint Methode wenns den grafisch sein soll.


----------



## semi (12. Jul 2004)

Hier ein kleines Beispiel. 
Registriere den MouseAdapter in Deiner Uhr-Komponente.
"contextMenu" ist dabei das JPopupMenu, das angezeigt werden soll.

```
uhrPanel.addMouseListener(
  new MouseAdapter() {
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
      if(e.isPopupTrigger())
        contextMenu.show(e.getComponent(), e.getX(), e.getY());
    }
  }
);
```


----------



## hawkeye78 (13. Jul 2004)

Guten Morgen,

@Isaac
erst einmal Danke für die Antworten ich wollte eigentlich ein Kontextmenü welches ich dann über die rechte Maustaste erreichen kann, sprich wenn ich mit der Rechten Mauwtaste auf die Uhrklicke ich dieses Menü angezeigt bekomme.

@semi
In welcher Form muß ich den das Menü implementieren? Genauso wie bei einem Menü welches ich über die obere Leiste aufrufen muß? Entschuldige bitte wenn ich soviel Fragen stelle, aber ich bin in Java immernoch ein ziemlicher Anfänger.

Noch einmal vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.
Gruß
Dan


----------



## Guest (14. Jul 2004)

Hi,

JPopupMenu ist dafür gedacht.
z.B.

```
JPopupMenu contextMenu = new JPopupMenu();
contextMenu.add(action_oder_item_A);
contextMenu.add(action_oder_item_B);
contextMenu.addSeparator();
contextMenu.add(action_oder_item_C);
```
Gruß,
Michael


----------

